# iwagumi



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2008)

ive just received aqua journals volume 116 and 35. although in japanese, 116 is a iwagumi masterclass. good read, well actualy you cant read it, you just look at the pics


----------



## planter (16 Jul 2008)

Im must subscribe to these journals.. what does it cost?


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2008)

hi planter,

not sure mate. TGM forwarded a couple of complementrys for a little misunderstanding. i reckon you can get them from either TGM or AE. there Â£10 each. well worth it though!

looking forward to your  final pics mate


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2008)

Got one on my last AE order just to check them out, and the photos are great, shame its all Japaneasy!!!
Guess I will have to try and learn another foreign language soon!


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

I have some in English MOOHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Aug 2008)

TGM have the 4 or 5 english issues for Â£10, AE sells other Japanese language issues for Â£6.99 I believe.  I have to admit I've been tempted, but resisted so far


----------



## johnny70 (3 Aug 2008)

does anyone know if you can subscribe to the English version anywhere? I enjoy 'reading' the Japanese versions, but would love the English

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if you can subscribe to the English version anywhere? I enjoy 'reading' the Japanese versions, but would love the English
> JOHNNY


They don't do an english version, they only did 5 issues many moons ago!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> They don't do an english version, they only did 5 issues many moons ago!



its a good job the pics are not in japanese, else we'd be up the creek without....bla bla bla


----------

